# German Shrimp Championship video



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

For all us shrimp lovers, here's a link to the German Shrimp Championships with closeups of the different shrimps.....enjoy!
http://www.shrimpspot.com/index.php...h-edition-garnelen-championnat-hannover-2015/


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Cool video, thanks for this!


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JNSN (Nov 4, 2013)

We need these events in TO


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Amazing looking $hrimp$$!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Unfortunately there is not enough people in the GTA that are into shrimps to be able to hold one of these events. Many hobbyists keep the shrimps but don't breed for anything specific. 

In Germany it is a very fast growing hobby and many are actively breeding for a specific type of shrimp to improve or create new colors/patterns etc.

Germany is one of the forerunners in this category. Asia has beautiful shrimps but mostly they concentrate on CRS, take the PRL for example.

If we could get enough hobbyists into it, then vendors of tanks, food, equipment, could be asked to help with the cost of the venue. 

It was discussed before, but nothing ever came of it, and now many people have left the shrimp hobby. Sad really because shrimps are very easy to keep and very interesting. 

I'd like to get some of the German vendors interested in shipping here to us, but don't know enough about the paperwork needed. I am up for importing them just to get the quality here.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Very interesting guys ... how do one start and if it's easy at all to do so? Didn't realise that freshwater shrimps are that colourful ... Thx


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK...so you don't need anything fancy to keep shrimps! Tank size, ideally
20 gallon, but I keep mine in 10 gallons so I can see them better. The longer
tank seems to spread them out more, but that's a personal thing.

1 x sponge filter....ideally left in someone's tank for a week before you get it
to start biofilm up on. If you already have a fish tank, just drop it in and leave
it for a week, it will be ready to go after that ( and a small pump to run it)

I keep an inside filter as well, currently usuing a Whisper, but a lot of people use HOB, so whatever you are used to. This gives double filtration to the tank for cleaner water. Water conditioner is whatever you like, I use Nutrafin and also Salty Shrimp GH/KH+ for minerals as I have both Tigers and Neos.

Water...depending on where you live. Here in Burl/Oak/Ham we tend to have
PH of 7.6...in GTA I'm not sure. 

Shrimps: Best to get your feet wet with Red Cherries/Painted Fire/Red Sakura they are all Neo-Caridina. Once you have them happy and breeding then you are on the way to bigger and better ones like Tigers, Crystal Red/white (aka CRS) or Crystal Black/white (aka CBS) 

Easiest ones to keep are the Neo-Caridina which is the more solid colored ones
Red, Yellow, Blue....next come the Tigers which come in Regular and Super.

Tigers are also available in Red, Orange Eyed Blues, Royal Blues, Tangerine orange...but these are best left until you have successfully raised some Cherries, as they are finicky at best. 

Crystal Shrimps in Red or Black are much harder to keep as they need specific
water parameters...some people use RO water and special soil like Akadama
or Bee Soil which drops the PH to 6.2-6.6 which is what these type of shrimps need to be comfortable and breed.

Best place to go right now is Shrimp Fever, has a lot to choose from and also has the food, conditioners, cholla wood, leaves etc that the shrimps need. If you are downtown area, then
Menagerie also has some. (I got some nice CRS/CBS and Goldens a week ago from there) all doing
well.

That's it in a nutshell...my philosophy is "keep it simple" Start off with something easy and once you've mastered that, then go for the higher grade ones....either way You Will Be Hooked.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Shrimp Fever ... yeah I was told by my mechanic buddy and apparently the Shrimp Fever owner is his buddy and that I should check out his store.

I used to keep Discus way back before I got addicted to saltwater ... 

Thank you for the detailed "orientation"!!


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Always like German mentality, they are really for Passion, Motivation and push the limits. They are Patience and always Advanced just like any others things they do. Unlike here the Mentality most is just to keep and if they die some give up already, don't thinking how to improve color or work on patterns... Sad but its the fact and it's opposite way of thinking.



bettaforu said:


> Unfortunately there is not enough people in the GTA that are into shrimps to be able to hold one of these events. Many hobbyists keep the shrimps but don't breed for anything specific.
> 
> *In Germany it is a very fast growing hobby and many are actively breeding for a specific type of shrimp to improve or create new colors/patterns etc. *
> 
> ...


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have been there and had a significant loss happen so I know how bad it feels.
Lost 9 x BKK, WR high end babies that I had raised to about 5 weeks old in a breeder box, and stupidly added some new plants to my main tank....they were coated in bug spray.....killed all of my babies, my crays, and a couple of loaches I had in the main tank. I was devastated.

I understand how having a crash or not being happy with what you get out of a particular breeding can make you want to give up. Like you said Patience, Passion and a love for these creatures is what you need to have to attain your goals.

I left it for a couple of years, but missed my little shrimpies soo much I had to have them again. Now I am concentrating on developing something new (at least to me) and IF I succeed then I will be extremely happy.


----------

